# Manchester United



## INFAMEE (Dec 30, 2017)

Mourinho in or out? 

Okay the Special One is no Pep Guardiola I get that, but with the caliber of players just on the field today shouldve been sufficient to beat a team like Southampton.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 31, 2017)

INFAMEE said:


> Mourinho in or out?
> 
> Okay the Special One is no Pep Guardiola I get that, but with the caliber of players just on the field today shouldve been sufficient to beat a team like Southampton.


Yeah, they're all a bunch of artists. They just like to draw.

Mo has got to go.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 5, 2018)

Sir Alex Ferguson hospitalized for brain hemorrhage. Surgery performed and recovering.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 19, 2018)

After today’s game and all the rubbish spewing out of Morinho’s mouth I hope they get rid of him. I’d rather see them with an interim coach guide them through the  rest of the season.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe he can coach the US Men’s team next.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 19, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe he can coach the US Men’s team next.


No. There are no transfer fees in the international game. He can’t buy a team.


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 29, 2018)

No mo’ Mou!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 29, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> No mo’ Mou!


MANU board and Ed Woodward had their chance at Juergen Klopp but did nothing. Despite knowing that they would remove Louis VanGaal at the end of the season. While hiring Mourinho there was much debate that in fact he was the wrong man. Ed Woodard is inept. MANU misses the likes of David Gill at that post. Mourinho has not evolved as a manager. He has no idea how to get the best out of his players. His tactics are being outclassed by everyone and archaic. Mourinho's ego is so vast he has convinced himself that he has no accountability of what happens on the field, but like a child blames others. I hope he finds that he has been axed on Monday, but will settle for a Xmas axing.


----------

